# General Site Information > Q & A >  Which one?

## Nemo

Simple Poll.....Which tank do you currently have :0

----------


## djprincessx

hmm.. i have 2 empty tanks... hehehe a 29 gal and a 10 gal... i am going to be getting more though once i get settled into new york  :Smile:  I miss my fishies  :Frown:

----------


## Gary R

> hmm.. i have 2 empty tanks... hehehe a 29 gal and a 10 gal... i am going to be getting more though once i get settled into new york  I miss my fishies


---------------------------------
well iv only got my 7ft x2ftx2ft marine tank up and runing  :Frown:  got three tanks in the garage at the moment waiting to be setup.

----------

*Reddevil* (18-01-2017)

----------


## hacker999

i have a 20ft x20ft x 20ft tank which is home to many large fishes, these include, oscars, cichlids, pirahnas, extra large angels(millions of them), and 2 giant gauramis which are about 30", 2 red tailed catfish abuot 24" and many more.   :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

wow that is a really big tank

----------


## Gary R

> wow that is a really big tank


-----------------------------------------
LMAO

----------


## Wee Gordon

lmao .............

----------


## Nemo

> i have a 20ft x20ft x 20ft tank which is home to many large fishes, these include, oscars, cichlids, pirahnas, extra large angels(millions of them), and 2 giant gauramis which are about 30", 2 red tailed catfish abuot 24" and many more.


how do you maintain such a large tank hacker

----------


## dannypacu

> how do you maintain such a large tank hacker



with a wet suit  :lol: 


20ftx20ft i ask you  :lol: ol

----------


## Nemo

> with a wet suit 
> 
> 
> 20ftx20ft i ask you ol


how do you know about a wet suit mate? lmao

----------


## dannypacu

> how do you know about a wet suit mate? lmao




i went out in the rain once  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

> i went out in the rain once


nice  :Big Grin:  ,....

----------


## Tsia

> i have a 20ft x20ft x 20ft tank which is home to many large fishes, these include, oscars, cichlids, pirahnas, extra large angels(millions of them), and 2 giant gauramis which are about 30", 2 red tailed catfish abuot 24" and many more.



Pirahnas??? Wet Suit??? dont think they mix some how.
You wouldnt want to look down to see youve lost anything! LMAO!!

----------


## hacker999

just upgraded to a 40ftx40x40,  and its VERY BIG now.

----------


## Nemo

> just upgraded to a 40ftx40x40,  and its VERY BIG now.


really?? nice one mate, keep it UP

----------


## graham67

I dont have a tank now   :lol:   but have a garden pond tho 

Graham.

----------


## Timo

4x2x2' nice and deep.

----------


## Anne

> just upgraded to a 40ftx40x40,  and its VERY BIG now.


OOOhhhh lets have a look at some pictures ....

----------


## Anne

Ive got a 3ft topical tank & a little saltwater Nano

----------

